# Stock Manual Transmission?



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I hear the Tremec T56 has a torque rating of 400 ft lbs. So for you guys modifying/tuning your engines w/ an M6, have you done anything to make your tranmission handle the extra torque? How much torque can the stock T56 actually handle without causing problems (at what point would the transmission start to be the weak link)?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I hear the Tremec T56 has a torque rating of 400 ft lbs. So for you guys modifying/tuning your engines w/ an M6, have you done anything to make your tranmission handle the extra torque? How much torque can the stock T56 actually handle without causing problems (at what point would the transmission start to be the weak link)?


I would think around 500 or so?........:confused


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Engine range: 2.8L - 
5.7L gas (M30) 
6L gas (M32) 
Maximum engine torque:
360 lb-ft (488 Nm) (M30) (2004 GTO) 
400 lb-ft (542 Nm) (M32) (2005 GTO) 
Maximum gearbox torque: 
610 lb-ft (827 Nm) (M30) 
670 lb-ft (910 Nm) (M32)


----------

